# Vick's career and reputation officially down the crapper!



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

His newest dog-fighting accusations make me sick! They showed some video clips on ESPN of the dog fights he's participated in and the dogs were about dead, covered in blood, and could barely walk. Vick is known to this subculture as one of the Heavyweights of dog-fighting too! This crap really ****** me off and Vick can pretty much be as good as dead to me now. What a waste! :******:

This happens not much longer after they find the "unknown" substance (marijuana) in the 20 oz bottle at the airport. Get a fricken clue dude!

Man, a guy flips off a couple fans in the stands after a game and his career starts to take a tail-spin. I say good-riddens and we don't need trash like you setting examples for our youth that put you up on a pedestal strictly b/c of your talents. Man, I hope I never see this idiot take another snap in the NFL as I know that won't happen. 
To think I used to like this guy and respect him! :eyeroll:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

bandman said:


> His newest dog-fighting accusations make me sick! They showed some video clips on ESPN of the dog fights he's participated in and the dogs were about dead, covered in blood, and could barely walk. Vick is known to this subculture as one of the Heavyweights of dog-fighting too! This crap really ticks me off and Vick can pretty much be as good as dead to me now. What a waste! :ticked:
> 
> This happens not much longer after they find the "unknown" substance (marijuana) in the 20 oz bottle at the airport. Get a fricken clue dude!
> 
> ...


Agreed 100% :beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I forgot to add...You know the saying "You can take a boy out of the country, but you can't..." Well the same for Vick and his brother, Pacman and the Bengal's Clan of criminals, etc. No matter the fame and money thrown at them the saying still hold's true... "You can take the thug out of the ghetto, but you can't take the ghetto out of the thug"

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

taddy 1340, that pretty well sums it!!!! The fans are tired of the crap and the owners in the NFL had better learn that.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

taddy1340 said:


> "You can take the thug out of the ghetto, but you can't take the ghetto out of the thug"


This is exactly why I like to see the newly adopted scheme of organizations taking a deep proactive character scanning of player's profiles prior to the draft. :thumb:

It really gets me that guys w/ all the talent in the world aren't willing to grow up and change their thug ways like you said. Maurice Clarett is a prime example also.

It's too bad that every sport out there has to carry "scum of the earth" type of participants. The only uniform some of them should be sporting is an orange jump suit!


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

Mike Vick can come to the Bears and I'll be happy. weed and dogfighting are not among the things i find to be morally unacceptable. weed is not as unhealthy as tobbacco and alchohol, and a dog is a piece of property, to be treated however the OWNER sees fit(no one whines when a hunting dog gets mauled by a bear). I wouldn't fight a dog, i find it to be an unnecessary risk that the dog will attack you, and too messy, but i have no problem with those who do as long as they aren't in town(dogs could get away) and dont have kids around the dogs(kids are stupid) I have to say i'm now a fan of Clinton Portis not being afraid to disagree with the law


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

cubbieman said:


> Mike Vick can come to the Bears and I'll be happy. weed and dogfighting are not among the things i find to be morally unacceptable. weed is not as unhealthy as tobbacco and alchohol, and a dog is a piece of property, to be treated however the OWNER sees fit(no one whines when a hunting dog gets mauled by a bear). I wouldn't fight a dog, i find it to be an unnecessary risk that the dog will attack you, and too messy, but i have no problem with those who do as long as they aren't in town(dogs could get away) and dont have kids around the dogs(kids are stupid) I have to say i'm now a fan of Clinton Portis not being afraid to disagree with the law


 :eyeroll:

It's opinions like this that are slowly degrading the quality of life in the US. If you're willing to take Vick and overlook his social responsibility as a role model and make statements comparing a hunting dog getting mauled in an unexpected encounter with a bear to dog fighting, I'm greatly concerned about the future of our society. I understand you're young and a$$ine comments are a dime a dozen among kids your age, but come on.

Your rationalization for his acts are troubling and I believe when you're an adult and parent your opinion will be much different.

Mike


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

cubbieman said:


> Mike Vick can come to the Bears and I'll be happy. weed and dogfighting are not among the things i find to be morally unacceptable. weed is not as unhealthy as tobbacco and alchohol, and a dog is a piece of property, to be treated however the OWNER sees fit(no one whines when a hunting dog gets mauled by a bear). I wouldn't fight a dog, i find it to be an unnecessary risk that the dog will attack you, and too messy, but i have no problem with those who do as long as they aren't in town(dogs could get away) and dont have kids around the dogs(kids are stupid) I have to say i'm now a fan of Clinton Portis not being afraid to disagree with the law


I hope and pray this is not the future of our country speaking!!!!!!!!!
There is a reason for different things being illegall such as dog fighting,cock fighting,smoking weed,and ect. Because you own an animal doesn't give you the right to miss treat it. Did your father beat you because you are his son? The Romans use to throw slaves to the lions as a sport also, because they OWNED them. We have laws to protect both animals and people. Vick is a jerk,and if you have the same values, you too will have a lot of problems in the future!!


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

Aside from his off the field problems, he is highly overrated as a player in the NFL...He simply is not a team player...Yes he has skills, but has no leadership skills in the NFL...He has time to turn it around, but Iam afraid its to late...Atlanta needs to move on...


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Atlanta needs to move on and Vick needs to move out of the NFL along with Pac man and the rest of the ghetto bunch.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

RIVER RATT said:


> Aside from his off the field problems, he is highly overrated as a player in the NFL...He simply is not a team player...Yes he has skills, but has no leadership skills in the NFL...He has time to turn it around, but Iam afraid its to late...Atlanta needs to move on...


Amen to that!


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Vick's next starting job should be as the quarter back for the imates in the remake of the the Longest Yard III, as he should already be a there.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

cubbieman said:


> Mike Vick can come to the Bears and I'll be happy. weed and dogfighting are not among the things i find to be morally unacceptable. weed is not as unhealthy as tobbacco and alchohol, and a dog is a piece of property, to be treated however the OWNER sees fit(no one whines when a hunting dog gets mauled by a bear). I wouldn't fight a dog, i find it to be an unnecessary risk that the dog will attack you, and too messy, but i have no problem with those who do as long as they aren't in town(dogs could get away) and dont have kids around the dogs(kids are stupid) I have to say i'm now a fan of Clinton Portis not being afraid to disagree with the law


You're sooooo oblivious that it's sad and sorry to say, but you have A LOT to learn which can be understood being you're only 16. (Until then, I know you're entitled to your opinion, but you should really think b4 u speak on touchy topics like this one on this kind of site.)
(And just so you know, Mike Vick isn't fighting dogs, he is setting up dog vs. dog cage fights to basically kill each other.) :eyeroll:

Outrunning the police your whole life makes getting away from the DL a breeze I guess. :run:


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

280IM said:


> cubbieman said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Vick can come to the Bears and I'll be happy. weed and dogfighting are not among the things i find to be morally unacceptable. weed is not as unhealthy as tobbacco and alchohol, and a dog is a piece of property, to be treated however the OWNER sees fit(no one whines when a hunting dog gets mauled by a bear). I wouldn't fight a dog, i find it to be an unnecessary risk that the dog will attack you, and too messy, but i have no problem with those who do as long as they aren't in town(dogs could get away) and dont have kids around the dogs(kids are stupid) I have to say i'm now a fan of Clinton Portis not being afraid to disagree with the law
> ...


people and animals are different. the romans throwing slaves in with lions was unfair, because what chance does an unarmed human have against a lion? a slave against a slave would have been wrong in todays society, but back then slaves were viewed as animals, i dont condone slavery just because of someone's nationality, but that's how things were done then, and that is why society let it happen. a dog vs a dog of the same size is a fair fight, and what the dog was bred for, and humans are the dominant species of this planet, which allows us to own animals and watch them fight if we desire.

can you give a reason why weed is not controlled the same way as cigarettes? it's less addictive and less damaging to your health


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

RIVER RATT said:


> Aside from his off the field problems, he is highly overrated as a player in the NFL...He simply is not a team player...Yes he has skills, but has no leadership skills in the NFL...He has time to turn it around, but Iam afraid its to late...Atlanta needs to move on...


he doesn't have a team to play for, Vick is the Falcons offense. I can catch as good as his recievers and i have lineman hands


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

bandman said:


> (And just so you know, Mike Vick isn't fighting dogs, he is setting up dog vs. dog cage fights to basically kill each other.) :eyeroll:


that's what dog fighting is....


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

cubbieman said:


> I wouldn't fight a dog, i find it to be an unnecessary risk that the dog will attack you, and too messy, but i have no problem with those who do


So you mean you wouldn't make a dog fight then?
Dog fights are a lot different than MMA/Boxing fights if you haven't figured that out. They have an official to stop the fight and dog fights go until the dog can't move anymore or is dead. :******:

U continue to astonish me with some of your claims and beliefs!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

deleted


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Easy guys...

Attack the logic and not the individual.

The warning won't be repeated.

Ryan


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

cubbieman said:


> can you give a reason why weed is not controlled the same way as cigarettes? it's less addictive and less damaging to your health


1. "Marijuana" alters the mind and thought process. Other than that the debate goes on and on.



> and humans are the dominant species of this planet, which allows us to own animals and watch them fight if we desire.


You know that these guys/"scum" that think they can treat a pet as they desire "just because they are their self-proclaimed owners" are the same guys that think it's alright to beat their wives/girlfriends! Chew on them words.
:withstupid:

Next thing, you'll be trying to persuade us that Hitler was a positive figure in history I suppose??:homer: :lost:


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

This is some heavy stuff here boys. I'm cool with Vick and the weed thing. But the dog fighting is pretty bad. I saw that ESPN clip and it was a really sad sight. To bad there is so much of it going on. Nice to not see hunting dogs in there. I really could care less if there is one less Rot out there.


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

I want to see how Roger Goodell reacts to this.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

fargojohnson said:


> Nice to not see hunting dogs in there. I really could care less if there is one less Rot out there.


A dog is a dog is a dog nonetheless.... 
I used to own a Rotweiller, Zeus, and he was the nicest; yet biggest dog in town. He was the biggest pu$$y and wouldn't harm a soul until the stupid *** neighbors stole him and turned him satan's way! It took us months to find him and when we did he was a whole different dog, something that dumbass Vick would raise! As ole' Hank would say, "I'd like to spit some beech-nut in that boy's eye" given the chance! :******:

A dog's fortune lies in your hands and is sub-sequential to the way you raise it and one should never forget that.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Right on bandman.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I bet the Falcons are kicking them selves in the *** right now for trading Schaub........Man, I bet they wished they would have moved Vick when he was still worth something!!!


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

good call dj..i was thinking the same thing. Schaub would be a savior for them right now.

The whole weed and dog fight deal is awful! Weed is against the law-period. Follow the rules. Dog fighting is against the law-period. Follow the rules. Vick is in a major public eye loved by kids and this is what he does? Cubbie you are right, humans are the dominant species. This is because we are able to reason and think for our own well being. Animals can't reason, that is what separates us. I think my lab would die of exhuastion from retrieving....seriously. I could throw the bumper a million times and he'd keep going until death--because he can't stop himself-reason with himself that if he stops the sick feeling will go away.
We have to be the care givers of dogs...so to throw them in a fight that they don't understand and don't know how to avoid is plain cruel.


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

bandman said:


> cubbieman said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't fight a dog, i find it to be an unnecessary risk that the dog will attack you, and too messy, but i have no problem with those who do
> ...


dogs are disposable, you can always breed more, and if they can make you rich then they can fight to the death... the people who do it could be out mugging people instead, which do you prefer?


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

bandman said:


> cubbieman said:
> 
> 
> > can you give a reason why weed is not controlled the same way as cigarettes? it's less addictive and less damaging to your health
> ...


weed alters the mind, so do cigarettes and alchohol, but tobacco and alchohol are legal to adults, so why isn't weed? any bad thing about weed is worse with alchohol, and the health risks are worse with cigarettes, which have additives to make them more addictive and toxic

the wives/girlfriends are humans, they have free will, they can leave and go to the police, police love to help women or anyone who has been harmed by a young black male


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

"dogs are disposable, you can always breed more..."

Cubbieman, some have said the same about humans. Doesn't make it right.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Cubbie,

Again, I understand you're very young. I don't know if you're just trying to get a rise out of us, but your views are pretty out there. Some of your rationalizations are even further out there. But, your entitled to your opinion and I respect.

I just hope you mature over the next few years before you ever get married or become a parent.

Mike


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

cubbieman said:


> dogs are disposable, you can always breed more, and if they can make you rich then they can fight to the death... the people who do it could be out mugging people instead, which do you prefer?


There are so many things that are not right about that paragraph. I prefer neither.



> weed alters the mind, so do cigarettes and alchohol, but tobacco and alchohol are legal to adults, so why isn't weed? any bad thing about weed is worse with alchohol, and the health risks are worse with cigarettes, which have additives to make them more addictive and toxic
> 
> the wives/girlfriends are humans, they have free will, they can leave and go to the police, police love to help women or anyone who has been harmed by a young black male


So tobacco (cigarettes and snuff) makes you hallucinate now? News to me. (Weed is actually more harmful on the body, it just doesn't get used in excess amounts like tobacco does.) Alcohol just happens to get over-abused.

U might be stereotyping just a little bit in that last paragraph. It happens in every single race. The police have nothing to do w/ what I'm talking about. The word "abuse" should never be anywhere near the likings of owning a pet or having a significant other. If it is, you better take a long look in the mirror and get some seriously needed help.

*UPDATE:*
Sounds like there is a enough evidence against Vick to get indicted so from me to him, "The worst of luck to ya and may the book be thrown at you harder than you've ever thrown a pig-skin!"


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I think Vick is going to need a new play book. :beer:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Used to be when anyone broke the law they, their family, and their acquaintances were all embarassed. When and more importantly WHY is such behavior now glorified?


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Horsager said:


> Used to be when anyone broke the law they, their family, and their acquaintances were all embarassed. When and more importantly WHY is such behavior now glorified?


Vick,Pac Man,Tank, all of these guys went to college. Just what the hell did they learn? If they didn't learn what the laws are and how to do things right from an education on the outside then throw thier *** in prison maybe they will learn there!!!!!!


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Vick,Pac Man,Tank, all of these guys went to college. Just what the hell did they learn? If they didn't learn what the laws are and how to do things right from an education on the outside then throw thier a$$ in prison maybe they will learn there!!!!!!

They learned how to get ready for the NFL. You think these guys even went to class. They had the schools backing so they will play football for them. Booster give alot of money to the good players at there college.


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

pac man hasn't even had any convictions, tank wasn't using his firearms agressively(although he has at least been convicted) i probably would have yelled over the fence and asked if i could shoot too, instead of snitchin he had some cool guns


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

cubbieman said:


> pac man hasn't even had any convictions, tank wasn't using his firearms agressively(although he has at least been convicted) i probably would have yelled over the fence and asked if i could shoot too, instead of snitchin he had some cool guns


This convinces me you're attempting and succeeding at drawing us into a BS discussion. I'm done with you...


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I agree and that is the end of the story!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

taddy1340 said:


> cubbieman said:
> 
> 
> > pac man hasn't even had any convictions, tank wasn't using his firearms agressively(although he has at least been convicted) i probably would have yelled over the fence and asked if i could shoot too, instead of snitchin he had some cool guns
> ...


pac man's friends do illegal things, that doesn't mean he's a bad person, where i come from you dont ditch friends over a couple felonies

i wasn't saying tank shouldn't have been punished, but he's done his debt to society, and he got out for good behavior. things such as that and the fact he was using them in his own yard(i don't know what safety measures he took, so that could be good or bad), not waving them around in public, the fact that he has served his time need to be taken into consideration by goodell


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

The NFL owners need to clean up thier houses and throw out the TRASH!!!


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

he's trash because he didn't get the FOID card? yea he should have gotten it, but that is far from unforgivable


----------

